# How rich are the rich compared with the rest of Americans ?



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2013)

I was going to add this little YouTube video/chart into the discussion about the Moneyless Guy, but when I thought about it for a minute, I decided that it would be good to just start a new topic about this. 
It does fit in with the discussion there as regards whether the rich take advantage of the poor, or do the rich actually provide everyting that the rest of us need to live, thus really being our caretakers, and working hard to earn their money .
What is the weath distribution in America ? 
How does it really compare ? Check out this eye opening  5 minute video...


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 10, 2013)

I am not an American** so I cannot comment on the wealth distribution of your country but I offer this perspective.

I am rich. 

I have a house to live in, enough clothing to be warm in Winter and more than one pair of shoes. I do not go hungry except by choice. I can read and write. When I am ill I have access to pharmaceuticals, medical practitioners and hospital treatment and I can afford to have my teeth fixed.

As such I am counted amongst the world's wealthy people. Many are much less fortunate.

** I'm an Aussie living partly on my savings and on an (part) aged pension.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I am not an American** so I cannot comment on the wealth distribution of your country but I offer this perspective.
> 
> I am rich.
> 
> ...



Well said Warrigal, I'm rich also, without having large sums of money in the bank. :dollar:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so poor, if you could go around the world for a dollar, I couldn't get past the county line.

My family is so poor they think of me as the rich uncle.

Sorry folks,I just couldn't resist:dollar:


----------



## Bee (Jul 11, 2013)

You are in good company rkunsaw, I am the resident pauper but who cares.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm so broke, the bank asked for it's calendar back.


----------



## Bee (Jul 11, 2013)

Mmmm seems I'm in good company.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't find that video shocking at all.  It's just common knowledge I thought.  And pretty darn pathetic!
 If more of the super wealthy thought like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet,  the world would be a better place.  They, at least,  are trying to salvage the future. 

We all have to share this planet,  rich and poor alike, and resources and learning need to be shared. 
Developing minds for future scientists, doctors, etc.... isn't going to come from that 1%!    Young minds need to be given a chance to become great ..it seems the very wealthy would prefer that not happen..


----------



## Pam (Jul 11, 2013)

I've got plenty of nothin'.....


----------



## GDAD (Jul 11, 2013)

Pam said:


> I've got plenty of nothin'.....




Watcha doin' in my boat Pam?


----------



## Pam (Jul 11, 2013)

You're up early again, I see.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Nothin' wrong with havin' lots.  But, it's the greedy and filthy rich that make me puke.  I make work for the suckers but I sure as hell ain't gonna serve 'em.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 26, 2013)

"I'm too poor to pay attention."

Well not really but just had to throw that one in.

I'd say compared to the rest of the world I am rich, compared to Bill Gates not so much!

But I think about this a lot sometimes, I have a bed to sleep in and a roof over my head and I am grateful for that everyday.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

I've never been one to engage in whining about why I'm not among the super-wealthy. I know it's because it was never a priority in my life, and I certainly don't see that they're keeping me down or providing everything I need. 

The idea that for some reason the wealthy are _more_ responsible for changing the world and making it better than the middle and lower classes is to me a slacker's philosophy. We ALL can change the world regardless of how much filthy lucre we have in our pockets - don't make it another revolutionary class struggle, because I don't like sitting in a tent outside City Hall this time of year.


----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm always reading about the Middle Class. The middle class did this or that, or the middle class is disappearing. The middle class is divided up into many compartments. for instance, the well to do, upper middle class, middle class, lower middle class, etc. And there may be more. I never got into the middle class. One time I came close to being upper poor. Somebody has to be in that upper echelon of those that are comfortable, so why not me? But, alas, (now there's an antiquated word for you) I never made it, never come closer than Upper Poor.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I don't find that video shocking at all.  It's just common knowledge I thought.  And pretty darn pathetic!
> If more of the super wealthy thought like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet,  the world would be a better place.  They, at least,  are trying to salvage the future.
> 
> We all have to share this planet,  rich and poor alike, and resources and learning need to be shared.
> Developing minds for future scientists, doctors, etc.... isn't going to come from that 1%!    Young minds need to be given a chance to become great ..it seems the very wealthy would prefer that not happen..




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TICA (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like to be put in any class whether it is poor, middle or upper class.   I think that the wealth distribution is probably the same in every county in that there is a very wide difference between seriously needy people and the ones that have more money than necessary.     I'm much like others have stated.  I have a roof over my head, can afford any required medication and have enough to eat.    As I read through the thread and see that some of us consider themselves to be "poor", I can't help but think that they obviously have enough money for internet and a computer so how "poor" can you be?  

As long as I have health and family, I consider myself to be very rich indeed!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like to be put in a class either. I have no class. layful:

Our monthly income would be poor for some, but it also depends on how you live, how much money you need. We probably appear to have it pretty good, due to the fact that I bought an old house in the 1970's for what you couldn't even buy a used car for these days and we paid for it and never felt the need to "move up". 

We also drive our cars/trucks until they are practically rolling antiques and replaced when only absolutely needed. Never use credit cards for anything and never go in debt for anything. 
Never replace something that works just on a whim, you get something new when whatever it is breaks or quits working.

One side of my family, my mom's side, they were dirt poor, you know those heart breaking pictures you see of Depression era familys with nothing! That was them. I don't know how they survived sometimes.

Both of my parents were children during the Great Depression but my dad's family had a business and did pretty well, they never had to go without food and new clothes.

Anyway I still remember when I was a kid if somebody in the family got anything new it was big news, a new couch was an event! Everybody had to stop by for a viewing!!


----------



## drifter (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, then, a final thought. None of this is whining, merely an attempt at conversation on a particular subject(mind you I can do my share of whining), merely an attempt at conversation. And, all English speaking peoples are classified. Our worth is rated by someone who keeps score of the haves and have nots and those in between. happy Thanksgiving, Seniors.


----------



## Fern (Nov 28, 2013)

Like others, I don't like to be considered part of any class. But this I do know, having money, being rich whatever you like to call it, doesn't necessarily make people happy. 
I get a lot of pleasure from buying something new/secondhand, big or small, my neighbours on the other hand, get pleasure for just a short while, then it becomes 'old hat' for they can go out and buy whatever takes their fancy, a trip overseas a few times a year, 2 new cars etc.etc., but they are not happy. Much is missing in their personal lives. 
Being rich sure does come in many forms.


----------

